# Se armó el chongo en Lince por el Mariscal Castilla



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Se enfrentan en parque de Lince*

VECINOS SE PELEAN EN MEDIO DE SUPERVISIÓN MUNICIPAL • Visita de Comisión de Medio Ambiente, encabezada por regidor Hugo Garavito, generó caos en dicho distrito.
• Opositores aseguran que se daña uno de los principales pulmones de la ciudad.









*INSULTOS. Al alcalde César González le costó declarar a la prensa debido a las grescas que se desarrollaron.* 

El regidor de la Municipalidad de Lima, Hugo Garavito, había llegado para realizar una visita de supervisión a las obras de remodelación del Parque Castilla y el alcalde de Lince, César González, lo había recibido en el lugar con una sonrisa que le duró poco. 

Enseguida, como si hubieran salido de los arbustos del parque, aparecieron los dos bandos, insultándose, dándose manotazos y dispuestos a sacarse los ojos, pero la seguridad municipal estaba alerta. Eran los vecinos divididos de Lince. Los que están de acuerdo con la construcción de un nuevo parque y los que están en contra aduciendo tala de árboles. En total sumaban aproximadamente 40 individuos, entre jovenes, adultos y ancianas. 

González, en medio de los gritos, consiguió declarar a la prensa. “La Ordenanza 525 de Lima Metropolitana, promulgada el 26 de junio del 2003, que regula la utilización y remodelación de parques urbanos en la capital ha sido respetada en su totalidad”.

Respeto a área verde 

Ratificó que se ha respetado en su totalidad pues ésta suspende toda obra sobre áreas verdes hasta que quede aprobado el Reglamento de la Ley de Parques únicamente si el proyecto supondría cambio de uso, “y eso no ocurre en el caso de la remodelación del Parque Mariscal Castilla, pues las áreas recreativas y verdes están incrementadas”.

“En nuestro proyecto habrán 500 árboles adicionales a los 908 que se contabilizaron”, acotó. 

Respecto al Estudio de Impacto Ambiental dijo que han ido más allá de lo que pide la Ley, pues es el único parque en Lima que cuenta con este estudio, aun sin requerirlo. Indicó que dicho estudio se efectuó en abril del 2003 y fue presentado a la Municipalidad de Lima apenas aprobaron la Ordenanza 525.

“Contamos con 10 mil firmas de vecinos de apoyo al proyecto, así como cartas de aliento del 90% de las instituciones representativas del distrito y más del 70% de la opinión pública de Lince, según las encuestadoras Guss Data e Idice”, refirió González. 

Visto bueno 

Por su parte, Garavito señaló que “el visto bueno del parque ya está dado por la Municipalidad de Lima y ahora estamos asegurándonos de que se cumpla con el proyecto presentado”. 

Al respecto, dijo que dentro de 15 días se emitirá un informe sobre las inspecciones técnicas. “Hay que actuar con cifras y no con prejuicios. Luego del informe las obras podrán culminarse”. 

Reacciones

Fabiola Morales. Congresista: "El Parque Castilla es uno de los principales pulmones de la ciudad. Y debe declararse intangible para evitar el afán depredador del alcalde González”.
Julia Esquirba. Vecina de Lince: "Hace meses una sobrina mía fue violada en el parque. Siempre se ve a fumones en el parque y nuestros hijos tienen derecho a un lugar para jugar”.

Julia Esquirba. Vecina de Lince: "Hace meses una sobrina mía fue violada en el parque. Siempre se ve a fumones en el parque y nuestros hijos tienen derecho a un lugar para jugar”.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Jajaja, que risa,por las puras se mechan..
Oe Filter, creo que no solo eres el que mas postea aqui,si no tambien el que mas threads crea, bien, ojala y lleguemos a las mil trenzas antes de medio año.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A mí me parece malaso que los vecinos se estén peleando así, encima a puertas del aniversario distrital pero bueno, si la mayoría quiere el cambio del parque se debe hacer, pero sin eso de la gondola porfavor que es una huachafada!

Lo que más risa me da es esa foto, definitivamente va a pasar a la historia de este alcalde, el en medio mostrando el dedo pulgar arriba en señal de que todo marcha bien y entre él, dos señoras insultándose mientras una le saca el dedo medio a la otra jajajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Otra vez con esta mierda...por mi que tiren una bomba atomica en el parque y listo...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jajajaja llamamos a los Nor-Coreanos?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Percibo cierta agresividad debe ser por mirar tan detenidamente la foto que ha puesto Filter... Buenaza, asì somos los Peruano amamos la libre expresiòn

peace and love!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

lo que pasa es que jota es el mas expresivo del foro... bueno no le veo nada de malo a ese proyecto pero la verdad no le encuentra nada de malo a ese proyecto.. en fin ahorita me agarran a palos nuestro J fashionista Carlos Cacho


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Percibo cierta agresividad debe ser por mirar tan detenidamente la foto que ha puesto Filter... Buenaza, asì somos los Peruano amamos la libre expresiòn
> 
> peace and love!!!


Jeje, no te preocupes Vane, asi soy...cero diplomacia, pero no cambiare...jeje

En fin, me referia a la noticia en si, igual me encantan las noticias de Filter!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Jeje, no te preocupes Vane, asi soy...cero diplomacia, pero no cambiare...jeje
> 
> En fin, me referia a la noticia en si, igual me encantan las noticias de Filter!


No te preocupes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! me fascina tu falta de diplomacia, sobre todo porque se puede bromear contigo. 

Si llegases a cambiar hago que te bannen de este foro


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> En fin, me referia a la noticia en si, igual me encantan las noticias de Filter!


Más te vale :bash: jajajaja :jk:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> lo que pasa es que jota es el mas expresivo del foro... *bueno no le veo nada de malo a ese proyecto pero la verdad no le encuentra nada de malo a ese proyecto*.. en fin ahorita me agarran a palos nuestro J fashionista Carlos Cacho


Oye en que año estas? primero de media.


----------

